# Explosiones, Cortocircuitos... Contad vuestras experiencias



## davidgsanpablo (Jul 26, 2008)

Pues se me ocurrio preguntaros que problemas habeis tenido trasteando con la electronica y la electricidad   
De tipo explosiones de componentes, que os haya plantado fuego algo , que os hayais cargado el transformador de la calle , el fusible de vuestra habitacion , la radio de vustro padre...

Haber si contais vuestras cosas y nos reimos un poco jejeje   

Salu2


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Bueno, no se si es el caso, pero cuando empeze en esto me petaron algunos transistores y condensadores electroliticos, y el caso es que llege a hacer alguna bomba de humo temporizada a base de achicharrar un condensador o petardos radiocontrolados  a base de quemar BC548´s.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 26, 2008)

lo mas espectacular que me paso, fue con un MICROONDAS, llega al taller, por un problema de  chispitas,  bueno lo enchufamos delante del cliente, empeso a chispear mal la mica protectora , quemo la pintura donde va, mas chispas, siguio con la antena del magnetron humo ruido, todo paro cuando saltaron la termicas,. jua jua jua, ni te cuanto el cagazo del cliente, ni hablar de mi cara. jajajaaaaa


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 26, 2008)

A mi no me paso nada muy espectacular, al menos no con electronica.
Lo mas loco (no emocionante ni nada) fue un 555 que no podia hacer funcionar en el protoboard.
Lo conectaba de todas las maneras que se me ocurria y no andaba. Se me ocurrio ver si estaba bien encajado en el proto, y cuando lo quise apretar con el dedo, estaba tan caliente que me dejo una marca roja cuadradita en el dedo por varios dias... 
En electricidad si he hecho mas desastres, chispazos, fundir enchufes... Una vez estañando unos cables de 35mm con unos de 10mm por inmersion, al parecer tenian una gota de agua o algo asi y esta se calento tan rapidamente que "exploto" y me lleno de gotitas de estaño por todos lados, afortunadamente lo suficientemente pequeñas para no quemarme...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 26, 2008)

los capacitores electroliticos explotan en la cara .

a los microondas no me acerco mas por que me dieron el susto de mi vida:
al tocar no se que adentro de uno me quede pegado.....tenia la consciencia de lo que ocurria y lo solte.....pero aun asi seguia sintiendo la electricidad , me agarro la cosa fea, no sabia que pasaba, ya me habia soltado !   asi me deje caer y de a poco paso .
nunca supe que fue ....si alta tension en CC o que coño, con 220vCA mil veces y hasta me ayuda a despertarme   una patada de 220vca .
pero esa vez......
ese puto microondas   ....
nunca mas.

una buena broma para os amigos cuando llegan al taller de visitas:
si tienen un triple o enchufe viejo lo abren y lo rellenan de viruta de madera (prueban la mezcla antes afuera) , como decia la viruta de madera con agua salada.
le preguntan al amigo si sabe algo.....(dira que si) .
me das ua mano: (dira que si) .
enchufame eso (lo enchufa) 
segun la mezcla tienen desde un corto hasta humo y chispas sin corto.
claro que para jugar con eso tienen que tener el tablero de su casa muy confiable , el mio es aprueba de todo .  
.
.
.
.
.
menos de microondas


----------



## Elvis! (Jul 26, 2008)

jajaja yo casi mate a un amigo cuando por "accidente" puentee dos positivos de una fuente de PC e hice pasar por el fusible de la misma 30A cuando lo maximo es 5A..Jaja!..rebento todo pero todo un solo componente no se quemo jeje y hasta los transistores de potencia se fundieron


----------



## Trick21 (Jul 27, 2008)

yo quise saber que apsaba con una pila AAA de1,5V CD a 220V CA ¬¬

y no me fue muy bien :S

EXPLOTO! por todos aldos 

y lo peor es que luego probe con uand e 9 volts 

salu2

post: Marcas de por vida :S


----------



## satelital (Jul 28, 2008)

De esto ya hace muchos años yo trabajaba en la industria petrolera hacia mantenimiento de herramientas de perfilaje de pozos y conecté un potenciómetro invertido de tal manera que se hicieron miles de metros de registro con la herramienta en el pozo resultando nulo el perfilaje analógico por suerte teníamos otra herramienta que registraba en forma digital y se le adicionó un offset de forma tal que se recuperó la información.
eso sucedió allá por el año 1976.
Saludos.
satelital


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 28, 2008)

hace bastante en Santa teresita ciudad veraniega de bs as plena temporada tipo 8.00 de la noche en el medio de la peatonal llena de gente yo subido en una marquecina conectando un secuenciador con etapa de salida de triac de 32 amp muy simple vivo comun plaquetas patitas de los triac neutro a la plaqueta directo al comun de los diez circuitos del cableado de la iluminacion si?   bueno se me colgo el chip de la cabeza lo conecte mal cuando le digo al de abjo prende espere empezo a correr el programita en cuanto prendio el primer triac se ae harmo la ecatombe terrible local de videos juegos todo a oscuras el dueno devolviendo las fichas perdidas un quilombo hermoso........


----------



## santiago (Jul 28, 2008)

tenia 10 años, y ya estaba sumergiendome en el mundo de la electronica, mi primer proyecto fue un amplificador con el tda2003, y despues de que me andubiera de 10, empeze uno con 2 tda7294 en puente, por culpa de un profesor, conecte alreves los capacitores del amplificador, y ya saben el resultado jeje , casi me explota en el ojo, mala primer experiencia, y despues, a quien se le ocurre medir amperaje en una fuente de pc? a mi jaja le conecte el tester, entre los 12 y negativo, y no exploto nada, solamente la fuente se murio para no volver jaja, 
entre otros

jaja

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 28, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> a quien se le ocurre medir amperaje en una fuente de pc? a mi jaja le conecte el tester, entre los 12 y negativo, y no exploto nada, solamente la fuente se murio para no volver jaja,
> entre otros
> 
> jaja
> ...




A mi me paso lo mismo... pero fue por que nadie sabia contestarme cuanta corriente habia en una toma casera de alimentacion... asi que un dia en la escuela tome un amperimetro y lo conecte directamente al tomacorriente  , afortunadamente no paso a mayores... solo se fundio el fusible del amperimetro... 

Una muy divertida que le paso a un compañero fue que tenia un cautin chino, de esos que compras uno y te regalan pasta, soldadura y monton de cosas que ni sirven.... total que se le olvido que esos cautines no pueden estar conectados mucho tiempo por que se queman, se sale del laboratorio de la escuela y lo deja conectado como una hora... derrepente todos oimos un ruido como de cohete y voteamos a buscar el problema, resulto que el cautin se quemo y salio literalmente disparado como un pequeño cohete dejando una estela de humo por donde paso...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 28, 2008)

Como ya existía una discusión similar antes de crear este tema, los invito a que continúen participando en ella.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about22128.html

Saludos.


----------

